# [Russian NR] Roman Strakhov 5BLD 7:09.03



## Roman (Nov 25, 2013)

5x5x5 blindfolded: 7:09.03[3:17] (official NR) :tu






I finally had the opportunity to compete officially. First solve, NR. Second was DNF(6:48 or something).
Video by Ivan Makachev


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats! I know you as a 6/7BLD guy, hasn't realised how fast you were at 5BLD too.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 25, 2013)

she wants the D

GJGJGJGJGJ


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay well done!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like the judge only checked three sides.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Looks like the judge only checked three sides.



Because he kinda flipped over the cube when he was done to check it himself?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Because he kinda flipped over the cube when he was done to check it himself?



You're not supposed to touch the cube until the judge has fully inspected it, plus if you watch the video back she didn't look at him as he picked the cube up. In theory, you could spot an unsolved +-center and pocket the unsolved cube as the judge is signing the scoresheet and no-one would be any the wiser.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You're not supposed to touch the cube until the judge has fully inspected it, plus if you watch the video back she didn't look at him as he picked the cube up. In theory, you could spot an unsolved +-center and pocket the unsolved cube as the judge is signing the scoresheet and no-one would be any the wiser.



I guess you're right.. That being said, you can see on the video when he flips it over that this is not the case, so all is well


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2013)

Well done Roman! Pozdravljajem!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice to see you made it to a competition, well done for getting such a good result!


----------



## EMI (Nov 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I guess you're right.. That being said, you can see on the video when he flips it over that this is not the case, so all is well



It's still annoying to see these judge mistakes at good solves (same with 41/41 Maskow). I don't find it very hard to judge BLD events correctly if you have read the regulations, still too many people seem to have problems with it imo ...
Great solve, congratulations!


----------

